# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Εκλεισε το ιστορικο βιβλιοπωλειο Παπασωτηριου

## turboirc

Ρολά κατέβασε το βιβλιοπωλείο Παπασωτηρίου στην οδό Πανεπιστημίου, λόγω της δεινής οικονομικής κατάστασης στην οποία έχει περιέλθει η αλυσίδα την τελευταία διετία. 

Το βιβλιοπωλείο Παπασωτηρίου, υπήρξε ορόσημο του κέντρου της πόλης ενώ ο γνωστός εκδοτικός οίκος Μπράουν είχε συμπεριλάβει το 2013 το βιβλιοπωλείο αυτό στη λίστα του με τα 49 καλύτερα του κόσμου, στην έκδοση «Bookshops: Long established and the most fashionable ones». 

Να σημειωθεί ότι η αλυσίδα αντιμετώπιζε σοβαρά οικονομικά προβλήματα ενώ οι πρόσφατες προσπάθειες που καταβλήθηκαν προκειμένου να βρεθεί λύση -είτε μέσω της δικαστικής οδού είτε μέσω συμφωνιών με προμηθευτές- απέβησαν άκαρπες.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες πολλές φορές, το προηγούμενο διάστημα πραγματοποιήθηκε διαβούλευση μεταξύ της διοίκησης και προμηθευτών αλλά δεν κατάφεραν οι δύο πλευρές να έρθουν σε συμφωνία ενώ και το ενδεχόμενο προσφυγής στις διατάξεις του πτωχευτικού κώδικα, απέβησαν άκαρπες. Και αυτό γιατί το σχετικό αίτημα της εταιρείας στο πλαίσιο ασφαλιστικών μέτρων, ως μέσο προσωρινής δικαστικής προστασίας, απορρίφθηκε. 

Ως εκ τούτου, η μόνη λύση ήταν το λουκέτο για ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα στέκια της Αθήνας. 

Η αλυσίδα το τελευταίο διάστημα έβαλε «λουκέτο» σε υποκατάστημα στην Κηφισιάς και της Λάρισας. 

Πηγη: http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?ai...ef=newsroombox

----------


## no_logo

είναι γνωστή -προ κρίσης- η αγάπη του έλληνα για το βιβλίο 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## pelopas1

εκλεισε και το παπασωτηριου στο mall

----------


## Zus

Οι τιμές των βιβλίων είναι εξωφρενικες. Πρέπει να πέσουν κι άλλο.

----------


## pelopas1

και οι τιμες στα comix ειναι τσιμπημενες

----------


## nightbird7000

> Οι τιμές των βιβλίων είναι εξωφρενικες. Πρέπει να πέσουν κι άλλο.


Και λίγα λες, αυτά εν τω μεταξύ στην Ελλάδα, όπου ούτως ή άλλως δεν υπάρχει και μεγάλη βιβλιοφιλία δυστιχως! Ωστόσο κατά την άποψη μου το εν λόγω βιβλιοπωλείο είχε όντως τσιμπημενες τιμές σε σχέση με αλλα.

----------


## chrismasgr

Τα υπόλοιπα βιβλιοπωλεία της αλυσίδας στην Στουρνάρη υπάρχουν;

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, κριμα αλλα θα συμφωνησω και εγω οπως ειπε και καποιος αλλος πως οι τιμες των βιβλιων ειναι εξωφρενικες! εχουμε κριση κατεβαστε τις τιμες!!!!
επισης τωρα με τα ηλεκτρονικα βιβλια που ειναι σαφως φτηνοτερα πολλοι τα προτιμουν και εγω εχω παρει ηλεκτρονικα.
Η βιβλιοθηκη μου ειναι τιγκα γεματη αλλωστε....

----------


## Psychedelic-13

Παπασωτηρίου, στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, αγόραζα την δεκαετία του '90 πολλά παιχνίδια για PC. Ωραίες εποχές

----------


## kriosgr

> Παπασωτηρίου, στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, αγόραζα την δεκαετία του '90 πολλά παιχνίδια για PC. Ωραίες εποχές


Ακριβώς έτσι. Θυμάμαι πάνω στην Στουρνάρη είχε δύο μαγαζιά. Το πρώτο ήταν αρκετά ψηλά και είχε μόνο βιβλία και το άλλο ήταν χαμηλά και είχε PC Games και βιβλία walkthroughs σε καταπληκτικές τιμές. Έφερνε και πολλά ενδιαφέροντα Special Editions επίσης. Ωραίες αναμνήσεις.

----------


## MNP-10

Αυτο που δε καταλαβαινω με τετοια λουκετα ειναι το εξης: Εστω οτι προκειται να βαλεις λουκετο στο mall, στη στουρναρα, στη πανεπιστημιου, κτλ. Εδω ενα ρουχαδικο παει να κλεισει και πριν κλεισει προσπαθει να σπρωξει οτι στοκ εχει εστω σε μειωμενες τιμες. Αυτοι γιατι δε το κανουν? Να πουν, σε 1 μηνα λουκετο, οτι παρετε σε τιμη -30 / -50 / -70%.

Το λεω γιατι περασα απ'το πανεπιστημιου λιγες μερες πριν κλεισει και οντως οι τιμες σε κατι που εψαχνα ηταν τσιμπημενες. Τωρα τι θα τα κανουν? Θα τα πουλησουν? Θα τα πεταξουν?

----------


## thourios

*BOOKSPLUS, ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΛΙΟΥ ΠΑΠΑΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ*

Booksplus , είναι η φίρμα του νέου μεγάλου βιβλιοπωλείου που ανοίγει στην Πανεπιστημίου στη θέση του παλιού Παπασωτηρίου. Η Κατερίνα Μπαντουδάκη, γνωστή από τη θητεία της σε πολλούς εκδοτικούς οίκους και βιβλιοπωλεία και ο Βασίλης Παπαγιάννης που διατηρεί ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα βιβλιοπωλεία στη Φλώρινα (Η γωνιά), πήραν τον ρίσκο να μην αφήσουν την Πανεπιστημίου χωρίς βιβλιοπωλείο. Πρόκειται για ρίσκο δεδομένης της παρατεταμένης κρίσης στην αγορά του βιβλίου, του υψηλού τιμήματος ενοικίασης αλλά και του υψηλού κόστους να ξανακτίσεις ένα μεγάλο βιβλιοπωλείο από την αρχή. Η θέση του βιβλιοπωλείου αυτού ήταν ελκυστική και για άλλους. Στην τελική φάση την διεκδίκησαν οι εκδόσεις Ψυχογιός και η αλυσίδα Public αλλά τελικά κατακυρώθηκε στην δυάδα Παπαγιάννη- Μπαντουδάκη.

Το μεγάλο βιβλιοπωλείο (πρώην Παπασωτηρίου) είναι ακόμα εργοτάξιο. Η αρχιτέκτονας Μαρία Φλέσσα (dlt Engineering) έχει αναλάβει να του δώσει την καινούργια εικόνα του. Η Κατερίνα Μπαντουδάκη με ξεναγεί στον χώρο και μου δίνει μερικά καινούργια στοιχεία που θα χαρακτηρίζουν το βιβλιοπωλείο. Κατ΄ αρχάς θα υπάρχει ένα εξωτερικό καφέ που θα μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει και ο περαστικός ενώ το πατάρι θα έχει τραπεζάκια και καναπέδες για διάβασμα. Στόχος της να εκμεταλλευτεί τη θέα προς την Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη διαμορφώνοντας κατάλληλα τη θέση του παταριού. Το υπόγειο θα είναι αφιερωμένο κυρίως στα παιδικά βιβλία και θα φιλοξενεί πολλές δράσεις για παιδιά. Ο κυρίως χώρος θα είναι αφιερωμένος στη λογοτεχνία και το δοκίμιο ενώ θα υπάρχουν και θεματικά ράφια. Στο βιβλιοπωλείο θα γίνονται εκδηλώσεις και παρουσιάσεις βιβλίων. Οι υπάλληλοι είναι έμπειροι καθώς προέρχονται από τα βιβλιοπωλεία Παπασωτηρίου, Ελευθερουδάκη κ.ά. Στόχος όπως λέει η κ. Μπαντουδάκη είναι «ένα βιβλιοπωλείο πλήρως ενημερωμένο».
Το βιβλιοπωλείο που φέρει τον τίτλο BOOK+ (Booksplus) θα κάνει εγκαίνια στις 19 Νοεμβρίου , ημέρα Σάββατο.

Πηγή: oanagnostis Σύνδεσμος ανάρτησης
https://goo.gl/xhdgjD

 :Wink:

----------


## stratus

> Αυτο που δε καταλαβαινω με τετοια λουκετα ειναι το εξης: Εστω οτι προκειται να βαλεις λουκετο στο mall, στη στουρναρα, στη πανεπιστημιου, κτλ. Εδω ενα ρουχαδικο παει να κλεισει και πριν κλεισει προσπαθει να σπρωξει οτι στοκ εχει εστω σε μειωμενες τιμες. Αυτοι γιατι δε το κανουν? Να πουν, σε 1 μηνα λουκετο, οτι παρετε σε τιμη -30 / -50 / -70%.
> 
> Το λεω γιατι περασα απ'το πανεπιστημιου λιγες μερες πριν κλεισει και οντως οι τιμες σε κατι που εψαχνα ηταν τσιμπημενες. Τωρα τι θα τα κανουν? Θα τα πουλησουν? Θα τα πεταξουν?


Μαλλον λογω αυτης της "λογικης" επεσαν εξω.Ακομα και την τελυταια στιγμη οι τιμες ηταν τσιμπημενες

----------


## MNP-10

> Μαλλον λογω αυτης της "λογικης" επεσαν εξω.Ακομα και την τελυταια στιγμη οι τιμες ηταν τσιμπημενες


Ειμαι περιεργος τι εχουν κανει ολο το στοκ.

----------


## anon

Το παραδοσιακό βιβλίο, κακώς ίσως, αλλά είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση. Θα παραμείνει ως συλλεκτικό είδος για ένα πολύ μικρό εξειδικευμένο κοινό, όπως περίπου γίνεται και με τους δίσκους βινυλλίου. Αρα τα βιβλιοπωλεία αναγκαστικά λόγω των επιταγών της εποχης θα φάνε λουκέτο. Ηδη η περισσότερη επιστημονική και τεχνική βιβλιογραφία κυκλοφορεί σχεδόν αποκλειστικά ηλεκτρονικά, νόμιμα ή παράνομα. Μένει το κομμάτι του μυθιστορήματος και γενικά βιβλίων πολύ ευρείας κυκλοφορίας, αλλα εκεί, δυστυχώς, τα βιβλιοπωλεία αντιμετωπίζουν ισχυρό ανταγωνισμό (και στις τιμές επίσης) απο σούπερ μάρκετ και άλλα σημεία πώλησης. Οπότε τι μένει; 
Μην μιλήσω για τις πωλήσεις βιβλίων μεσω διαδικτύου, που συνήθως, στο εξωτερικό τουλάχιστον, είναι πολύ ψθηνοτερο.
Πάντα μου άρεσε το περιβάλλον ενός βιβλιοπωλείου, και του Παπασωτηρίου στην Θεσσαλονίκη (και παλαιότερα του Μολχο) να περιδιαβαίνεις και να ξεφυλίζεις βιβλία, κάτι ανάλογο με τις γυναίκες που δοκιμάζουν ρούχα θάλεγα, την μυρωδιά του χαρτιού.. Ολα αυτά δυστυχώς είναι άλλης πλέον εποχής.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτο που δε καταλαβαινω με τετοια λουκετα ειναι το εξης: Εστω οτι προκειται να βαλεις λουκετο στο mall, στη στουρναρα, στη πανεπιστημιου, κτλ. Εδω ενα ρουχαδικο παει να κλεισει και πριν κλεισει προσπαθει να σπρωξει οτι στοκ εχει εστω σε μειωμενες τιμες. Αυτοι γιατι δε το κανουν? Να πουν, σε 1 μηνα λουκετο, οτι παρετε σε τιμη -30 / -50 / -70%.
> 
> Το λεω γιατι περασα απ'το πανεπιστημιου λιγες μερες πριν κλεισει και οντως οι τιμες σε κατι που εψαχνα ηταν τσιμπημενες. Τωρα τι θα τα κανουν? Θα τα πουλησουν? Θα τα πεταξουν?


Και; θα ξεπουλήσει, αν ξεπουλήσει, ότι έχει και δεν έχει, με μηδενικό κέρδος ή ίσως και ζημία. Και μετά; Εαν δεν έχει κέρδος, πως μπορεί να επιβιώσει; Μιλάμε ότι το Παπασωτηρίου έχει τσιμπημένες τιμές, αλλά σε σύγκριση με τι; Υπήρχε άλλο βιβλιοπωλείο, κεντρικό ή σε εμπορικό, με μεγάλο δηλαδή ενοίκιο, με περιβαλλον ανάλογο (κόστος και αυτό) και με αρκετούς υπαλλήλους; Μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε το κόστος λειτουργίας του με ένα βιβλιοπωλείο που είναι σαν αποθηκη και έχει έναν ταμία μόνο του; 

Εαν είναι να τα πουλήσει κάτω του κόστους, τον συμφέρει περισσότερο (εαν υπάρχει μια τέτοια συμφωνία) να τα κάνει επιστροφή στον προμηθευτή. Ακόμα και εαν δεν είναι όλα τα βιβλία σε αυτό το καθεστώς, εαν είναι τα περισσότερα, συμφέρει περισσότερο μια τέτοια κίνηση απο μια κίνηση τα πουλάω όλα στο 20% της τιμής, ελάτε κόσμε, πάρτε, πάρτε. γιατί, στο βιβλίο επίσης, κάποια "κομμάτια" θα πουληθούν αμέσως (τα ευρείας κυκλοφορίας best sellers) αλλά τα άλλα, δεν είναι σίγουρο, ότι θα πουληθούν, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Δεν ειναι κάρτες γραφικών, ούτε σκληροί δίσκοι υπολογιστών. Εχει βιβλία που πουλιούνται αμέσως, ενώ πχ το Ονομα του Ρόδου, παλιό best seller, σιγά μην τρέξουν να το αγοράσουν σήμερα. Ναι, αλλά σίγουρα πρέπει να το έχει.

----------


## Zus

Δεν έχεις περάσει ποτέ σου από το πολιτεία?

----------


## Onyx_

Τα βιβλιοπωλεία μου θυμίζουν την λογική των video club και των ιδιοκτητών τους. Ανεπίκαιρα και πρώτοι υποψήφιοι προς εξαφάνιση, όπως και ήδη γίνεται.

----------


## MNP-10

> Εαν είναι να τα πουλήσει κάτω του κόστους, τον συμφέρει περισσότερο (εαν υπάρχει μια τέτοια συμφωνία) να τα κάνει επιστροφή στον προμηθευτή. Ακόμα και εαν δεν είναι όλα τα βιβλία σε αυτό το καθεστώς, εαν είναι τα περισσότερα, συμφέρει περισσότερο μια τέτοια κίνηση απο μια κίνηση τα πουλάω όλα στο 20% της τιμής, ελάτε κόσμε, πάρτε, πάρτε.


Εστω οτι υπαρχει τετοιο deal για μερικους προμηθευτες. Για τους αλλους που δεν υπαρχει, γιατι δε κανει εκπτωσεις? Δλδ θα ειναι καλυτερα να κλεισει η αλυσιδα με ενα Χ παραπανω ποσοστο χασουρας και ενα στοκ απουλητο, παρα να σπρωξει το στοκ και να μειωσει τη χασουρα?

----------


## tzelen

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά, αν και είμαι around PCs από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80, δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω σε υπολογιστή - άντε να έπαιρνα κανένα tablet στο κρεββάτι.

----------


## nightbird7000

> Τα βιβλιοπωλεία μου θυμίζουν την λογική των video club και των ιδιοκτητών τους. Ανεπίκαιρα και πρώτοι υποψήφιοι προς εξαφάνιση, όπως και ήδη γίνεται.


Καμμία σχέση, το βιβλίο για τον παρόντα αιώνα τουλάχιστον θα έχει πάντα το δικο του αφοσιωμένο κοινό, δεν μπαίνει σύγκριση με τα βίντεο κλαμπ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά, αν και είμαι around PCs από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80, δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω σε υπολογιστή - άντε να έπαιρνα κανένα tablet στο κρεββάτι.


τα ίδια κι εγώ, έτσι...

----------


## Onyx_

> Καμμία σχέση, το βιβλίο για τον παρόντα αιώνα τουλάχιστον θα έχει πάντα το δικο του αφοσιωμένο κοινό, δεν μπαίνει σύγκριση με τα βίντεο κλαμπ...


Αυτό που έγραψα και έκανες quote το έχεις καταλάβει?

----------

